# Updated pics



## RazorSharp (May 3, 2003)

The rbp are about 4 - 4.5 inches and green terror is about 5 inches.


----------



## RazorSharp (May 3, 2003)

more


----------



## RazorSharp (May 3, 2003)

GT


----------



## RazorSharp (May 3, 2003)

tankmates


----------



## RazorSharp (May 3, 2003)

rbp


----------



## RazorSharp (May 3, 2003)

some more


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Nice pics RazorSharp!









Good lookin fish!


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Nice looking fishies! And hardly any nips either.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..how long have you had the g.t with your reds?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

looks like you need to clean the out side of your tank lil, other then that,


----------



## RazorSharp (May 3, 2003)

The Green Terror been in there for about 3 months. He was a lot bigger than the P's when I first put him in there, now he's almost the same size as the piranhas. The GT is very territorial and he punks the p's all day.


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi

I see alot of people getting away by sticking in other fish such as the green terror and red devils with their RBP. I used to have 14 rbp in a 6x2x2' tank they were about 8" to 9" and mean as hell, I tried on many occasions to keep other fish with them I tried a *9" red devil, 2 x 6" Oscars and a 10" dovi (wolf cichlid)* and for each one the same result as soon as I put the fish in the tank the shoal would attack and devour the fish immediately, however the very same fish as soon as stuck my hand would back off and dart to the opposite side of the tank in fear.

Kane


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Forgot, cools pics









kane


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

very nice looking fish and good coloration!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RazorSharp said:


> The Green Terror been in there for about 3 months. He was a lot bigger than the P's when I first put him in there, now he's almost the same size as the piranhas. The GT is very territorial and he punks the p's all day.


 Well you can see that your RBs have grown. And the bigger they get, the bigger their appetite. And soon enough your GT might just become food for them regardless if he's territorial at the moment.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pics and noce reds with good colour
dixon


----------

